# BANDS!!!!



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know If they banded any waterfowl in South DAkota or North DAkota this year.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Coot bands tripled to keep the population in check.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

thats funny


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't believe so. Just ducks. I think the Game and Fish pretty much knows what the geese in the Dakotas do.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

bandman said:


> Coot bands tripled to keep the population in check.


Banded a lot of Coots in UT.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ummmm.....coot! Them green feet and stomach contents are making me hungry!

Closest bands last year came from Cameron, Wisconsin and Moorhead. (And No, not on coots.  )


----------



## adam noble (Nov 11, 2005)

the mn DNR banded lots of birds in our area, this is three years in a row


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I banded some. Got em with a twisty tie and a rough emulation of a dog tag with my cell phone number on it. Basically just a football shape cut out of a beer can with some sharpie scribbles on it... I needed to get rid of the beer if I was gonna make tags out of the empties. I better not get any call backs though. I'll come to your house and kick your butt for shooting my pet goose. Jerks.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

adam noble said:


> the mn DNR banded lots of birds in our area, this is three years in a row


I'm there! :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

From what i heard they are only banding ducks in one area in sd. no geese. i did help band 500 pelicans though :lol:


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Pelicans huh. Where do you band them at.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

This past spring goose season, one of my buddies shot a snow goose with a zip tie around it's leg. Does anyone know what that might mean.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

> This past spring goose season, one of my buddies shot a snow goose with a zip tie around it's leg. Does anyone know what that might mean.


Maybe he escaped out of the back of the cruiser and somehow managed to get the zip tie off of his other wrist. :lol:

OR maybe it was one of diver_sniper's beer can birds that lost the tag.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

We banded them in the webster area.

whats your name teamdank?


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Tim Foerster. Whats ur name.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Phil Hudson


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

teamdank said:


> This past spring goose season, one of my buddies shot a snow goose with a zip tie around it's leg.


Freddie!? NOOO!!!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Poor Freddie

That's good stuff.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Freddy Had a nice red zip tie around his leg.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Phil The Thrill said:


> From what i heard they are only banding ducks in one area in sd. no geese. i did help band 500 pelicans though :lol:


What area were they banding ducks? Any idea how many?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

band happy? :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I am not sure where they are banding them.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

You could set up 200 yards from the banding site with ducks and not shoot one. My brother shot a banded mallard on opening day that was banded two weeks before opener about 40 miles southeast of where he shot it.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

You could also set up 200 yrds away and shoot 10 banded ones.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Alright, honestly now, I love knowing that there's a chance that each bird I take has a band as much as the next guy. But if that's your main focus when you set up in the morning, you're doing it for the wrong reason.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Alright, honestly now, I love knowing that there's a chance that each bird I take has a band as much as the next guy. But if that's your main focus when you set up in the morning, you're doing it for the wrong reason.


Agreed, its all luck anyway. That was my point.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw 3 banded mallards yesterday but I was in Maryland so I doubt they will make it out my way!


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

YUP. Thats my focus to go out and set up 10 dozen fullbodys And shoot 10 bends. Thats right! If i shoot 200 hundred honkers and get 1 band iam happy buddy.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't get it, what does a band on the goose mean?


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

Banding birds helps collect information about where the birds are flying and so forth. If you see a band on a bird, you are supposed to call or write to the address on the band saying where and when you shot the bird. They send you information about when and where the bird was banded.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am sure they banded more around this area like they always do.


----------

